# استفسار



## +Sameh+ (28 ديسمبر 2015)

مساء الخير
عندي استفسار -عميق بالنسبالي - بخصوص الخدمة


طبعا السيد المسيح اوصانا ووجهنا لخدمة المحتاجين ايا كان نوع الاحتياج؛ احتياج لكلمة حلوة، احتياج لتشجيع، احتياج لمساعدة مالية، .. .. 
لكن ماذا عن خدمة الغير محتاجين ؟؟؟!
ماذا عن خدمة اشخاص لديهم مال ويطالبون بمساعدة ؟؟! ماذا عن اشخاص لديهم مقدرة لفعل شئ معين ويطالبون تكرارا غيرهم بفعل هذا الشئ ؟؟! 
فهل واجب علينا خدمة الغير  محتاجين ,, الامر يحتاج لحكمة ,, فين صوت ربنا الهادي الراضي بخصوص الامر دة ؟؟ ,, قال السيد المسيح: ما جئت لاُخدم بل لأخدم، كل من سألك فاُعطيه .. هل الايتين دول ينطبقوا على هذا النوع من الشخصيات ... 

بنعمة المسيح قادر وان كان بتغصب  اخدمهم لكن فين الطريق الصح اللي في نهايته هدوء ورضا؟
فهل من الحكمة ان ابادر بالمساعدة لهذا النوع من الشخصيات ام انتظر حين يطلبون واساعدهم وفي كل مرة يطلبون فيها ام بمحبة اعتذر  ؟؟ 


​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 ديسمبر 2015)

بص يا سامح-- اعتقد مفيش حد مش محتاج-- لكن تقصد ايه بان عندهم فلوس بس بيطلبوا مساعده !! يعنى بيطلبوا ناس تديهم فولس رغم ان عندهم فلوس؟؟
و ادينى مثل بردوا عن الموضوع التانى المعين الى بيطلبوا رغم مقدرتهم بفعله؟
يمكن لما توضح اكثر  دا يساعد الكل انه يديك اراء اوضح ....


----------



## +Sameh+ (28 ديسمبر 2015)

[CENTE
ظ،. شخص مرتاح ماديا ويطلب سلف! : ) 
ظ¢. شخص قادر يخدم نفسه _مش عاجز يعني_ ويطلب خدمات من غيره .. يعني شخص كسول

[/CENTER]


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 ديسمبر 2015)

شخص مرتاح ماديا بيطلب سلف!!
مين قال انه مرتاح ماديا؟ هل مثلا دخله كبير و معروف انه كبير؟
 فيه ناس كتير دخلهم كبير لكن عندهم فى منزلهم ظروف مرض او موقف بيخليهم محتاجين ماديا و بيطروا إنهم يطلبوا  سلف فلوس--
 فى الحاله دى لازم اشوف و افهم و اقيم-- لو واحد طالب سلف علشان يجيب عربيه -- مش هديله-- و هدى واحد محتاج فعلا الفلوس علشان يعمل عمليه او ينقظ موقف او او--
 لكن لو ربنا مدينى فلوس و لى القدره انى اساعد الاتنين اكيد هساعد الاتنين-- لان الى معاه فلوس مثل ما قولت دا هيرجعهم لك تانى-- سلف -- لكن الغلبان دا انت بتديله فلوس و بتبقى اصلا عامل حسابك انك مش هتاخدهم....


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 ديسمبر 2015)

انما لو شخص كسلان-- مش عارفا اتخيل الموقف اوى الحقيقه-- بس ممكن احرجه-- ممكن اقول له طيب شكلك مش عارف الموضوع دا يتعمل ازاى-- و تقول له انك اكبر خدمه هتعملها له انك تعلمه كيف يعمل الموضوع دا و تصمم انه يجى معاك مثلا و تقول لو مش هتيجى مش هساعدك--


----------



## Maran+atha (28 ديسمبر 2015)

شكرا كثير للموضوع
اخى الحبيب سميح

السيد المسيح اوصانا ان نساعد كل من يطلب
ولكن الحقيقة انه ينبغى ان ننفذ الوصية بالحكمة والروح
لانه مكتوب: ان الحرف يقتل اما الروح فيحي
ويجب ان نكون حكماء كما قال الرب يسوع ايضا
فيجب ام نعطى المحتاج وان نكون رحماء جدا معه 
اما غير المحتاج فيجب ان نكون حكماء معه فلا نطيع الكذاب فى طلبه

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ويكون معك دائما
فيحافظ عليك ويفرح قلبك ويحقق كل امنياتك للابد امين.


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 ديسمبر 2015)

*أنا مع حبو فى كلامها يا سامح *​


----------



## aymonded (29 ديسمبر 2015)

*سلام لشخصك الحلو يا غالي بالطبع الخدمة والبذل لأجل المحتاجين فقط وفقط لا غير، أي احتياج طبعاً، احتياج مادي، معنوي، احتياج لكلمة الله.. الخ، لأن كل محتاج لازم يُسدد احتياجه، لكن لو واحد كسول بطبعه، أو مريض بمرض الاحتياج.. الخ، خدمتك ليه انك تساعده من جهة انه يستفيق أو يبطل كسل، لكن لو اعطيته انت بتضره مش بتنفعه ولا بتخدمه خدمة سليمة، يعني مثلاً واحد غني وكل حاجة متوفرة عنده لكن مريض محتاج حد يخدمه في أنه يقويه ويشدد عزيمته، أو يعمل له أكل وشرب.. الخ، فالخدمة لازم تكون على قدر احتياج الشخص، يعني مثلاً حتى لو واحد دخله على قده لكن مكتفي ومسدد احتياجه، ده مش محتاج مساعده مادية..وهكذا لازم كل واحد تشوف احتياجه الحقيقي وتعطيه... 

عموماً الموضوع يحتاج حكمة وترتيب وتنظيم وعدم اندفاع أو تسديد احتياج كل واحد مع انه مش في احتياج حقيقي بل هوَّ مجرد إدعاء، فربما يكون كسول، أو اتعود على كده، أو مريض نفسياً، أو عنده احساس بالفراغ.. الخ، المهم لازم نفرز ونميز الشخصيات علشان نقدر نخدم خدمة حقيقية سليمة.
*​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (29 ديسمبر 2015)

الرب يسوع المسيح برئ من كسل المتكاسلين أو استغلال المستغلين أو طمع الطامعين
لكنه يسدد بطريقته التى قد نكون نحن طريقة من طرقه
فى تسديد احتياجات المحتاجين
وهذا الامر يحتاج حكمة وفطنة وتمييز وصلاة وتدريب
لانه قد يكون الظاهر ان الشخص غنى وهو فى احتياج طارئ
فالرب يعطينا حكمة لتقديم المعونة فى حينها ولمستحقيها


----------



## ohannes (29 ديسمبر 2015)

Maran+atha قال:


> شكرا كثير للموضوع
> اخى الحبيب سميح
> 
> السيد المسيح اوصانا ان نساعد كل من يطلب
> ...



الرب يبارك خدمتك
أفضل مشاركة على الإطلاق


----------



## +Sameh+ (1 يناير 2016)

ميرسي  حبو   : )

استاذ Maran+atha ميرسي ليك

نورتي ياباشمهندسة

ميرسي استاذي الغالي  aymonded

ميرسي استاذ ناجح

نورت استاذ ohannes​


----------



## aymonded (1 يناير 2016)

*ربنا يخليك وكل سنة وانت طيب
أيام حلوة ليك كلها بهجة ومسرة وسلام دائم من الله
*​


----------



## النهيسى (5 يناير 2016)

ميثال
قال الرب من سألك فأعطه .. لم يشترط فى السؤال محتاج او غير محتاج
فمن يريد منك مساعده وبأمكانك فأفعلها


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (6 يناير 2016)

كما ارجو مراجعة 2تس3
الذى يعلمنا كيف نتصرف مع الفضوليون الذين لايريدون العمل ويطلبون المساعدات دون وجه حق
........
1 أَخِيرًا أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ صَلُّوا لأَجْلِنَا، لِكَيْ تَجْرِيَ كَلِمَةُ الرَّبِّ وَتَتَمَجَّدَ، كَمَا عِنْدَكُمْ أَيْضًا،
2 وَلِكَيْ نُنْقَذَ مِنَ النَّاسِ الأَرْدِيَاءِ الأَشْرَارِ. لأَنَّ الإِيمَانَ لَيْسَ لِلْجَمِيعِ.
3 أَمِينٌ هُوَ الرَّبُّ الَّذِي سَيُثَبِّتُكُمْ وَيَحْفَظُكُمْ مِنَ الشِّرِّيرِ.
4 وَنَثِقُ بِالرَّبِّ مِنْ جِهَتِكُمْ أَنَّكُمْ تَفْعَلُونَ مَا نُوصِيكُمْ بِهِ وَسَتَفْعَلُونَ أَيْضًا.
5 وَالرَّبُّ يَهْدِي قُلُوبَكُمْ إِلَى مَحَبَّةِ اللهِ، وَإِلَى صَبْرِ الْمَسِيحِ.
6 ثُمَّ نُوصِيكُمْ أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ، بِاسْمِ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، أَنْ تَتَجَنَّبُوا كُلَّ أَخٍ يَسْلُكُ بِلاَ تَرْتِيبٍ، وَلَيْسَ حَسَبَ التَّعْلِيمِ الَّذِي أَخَذَهُ مِنَّا.
7 إِذْ أَنْتُمْ تَعْرِفُونَ كَيْفَ يَجِبُ أَنْ يُتَمَثَّلَ بِنَا، لأَنَّنَا لَمْ نَسْلُكْ بِلاَ تَرْتِيبٍ بَيْنَكُمْ،
8 وَلاَ أَكَلْنَا خُبْزًا مَجَّانًا مِنْ أَحَدٍ، بَلْ كُنَّا نَشْتَغِلُ بِتَعَبٍ وَكَدٍّ لَيْلاً وَنَهَارًا، لِكَيْ لاَ نُثَقِّلَ عَلَى أَحَدٍ مِنْكُمْ.
9 لَيْسَ أَنْ لاَ سُلْطَانَ لَنَا، بَلْ لِكَيْ نُعْطِيَكُمْ أَنْفُسَنَا قُدْوَةً حَتَّى تَتَمَثَّلُوا بِنَا.
10 فَإِنَّنَا أَيْضًا حِينَ كُنَّا عِنْدَكُمْ، أَوْصَيْنَاكُمْ بِهذَا: "أَنَّهُ إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ لاَ يُرِيدُ أَنْ يَشْتَغِلَ فَلاَ يَأْكُلْ أَيْضًا".
11 لأَنَّنَا نَسْمَعُ أَنَّ قَوْمًا يَسْلُكُونَ بَيْنَكُمْ بِلاَ تَرْتِيبٍ، لاَ يَشْتَغِلُونَ شَيْئًا بَلْ هُمْ فُضُولِيُّونَ.
12 فَمِثْلُ هؤُلاَءِ نُوصِيهِمْ وَنَعِظُهُمْ بِرَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ أَنْ يَشْتَغِلُوا بِهُدُوءٍ، وَيَأْكُلُوا خُبْزَ أَنْفُسِهِمْ.
13 أَمَّا أَنْتُمْ أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ فَلاَ تَفْشَلُوا فِي عَمَلِ الْخَيْرِ.
14 وَإِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ لاَ يُطِيعُ كَلاَمَنَا بِالرِّسَالَةِ، فَسِمُوا هذَا وَلاَ تُخَالِطُوهُ لِكَيْ يَخْجَلَ،
15 وَلكِنْ لاَ تَحْسِبُوهُ كَعَدُوٍّ، بَلْ أَنْذِرُوهُ كَأَخٍ.
16 وَرَبُّ السَّلاَمِ نَفْسُهُ يُعْطِيكُمُ السَّلاَمَ دَائِمًا مِنْ كُلِّ وَجْهٍ. الرَّبُّ مَعَ جَمِيعِكُمْ.
17 اَلسَّلاَمُ بِيَدِي أَنَا بُولُسَ، الَّذِي هُوَ عَلاَمَةٌ فِي كُلِّ رِسَالَةٍ. هكَذَا أَنَا أَكْتُبُ.
18 نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ مَعَ جَمِيعِكُمْ. آمِينَ.


----------

